# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  یافتن آدرس واقعی یک شخص از روی آدرس الکترونیکی آن

## بمب منطقی

دوست دارین یه چیز باحال بخونین(شایدم خودتون بدونین :roll:  ). فکر کنم مشکل بیشتر Chater ها (یا هر کس دیگه تو دنیای مجازی) اینه که از هویت واقعی همدیگه خبر ندارن و دوست دارن با هم دیگه بیشتر آشنا بشن(میدونین که چی میگم  :wink: ). مثلا فکرش رو بکنین یه دو سه هفته ای میشه که با یه نفرتو اینترنت دوست شدین. بعد دوست دارین بیشتر باحاش دوست بشین :evil2:   :mrgreen:  ولی خوب دیگه, طرفمون هنوز کاملا بهمون اعتماد نداره یا شایدم فقط Tel داده و دیگه هیچ. خوب حالا باید چیکار کنیم. :roll: . فقط یه راه میمونه یا از طریق نرم افزار 118 که بعضی جاها یافت میشه. ولی این برای اون مواردیه که تو شهر خودمون باشه. اگه نباشه چی؟ اینجا یه کم سخت شد. در این صورت اگه حوصله داشته باشین بعد ارزش طرف براتون خیلی زیاده وباید حتما پیداش کنین(چون این روش یه مقدار سخته و به فعالیت بدنی هم نیاز داره  :خیلی متعجب: ) و هم ازنظر مسافرت اینا هم مشکلی ندارین میتونیم شروع کنیم.
چقدرحرف زدم. خوب به این طریق میکنیم:
به هر طریق که شده از طرفتون یه E-Mail دریافت کنین(لازمه شروع کاره). بعد تا اونجا که میدونم باید یا از Yahoo استفاده کنین یا از Outlook .(یعنی Mail رو با یکی از این دو تا دریافت کنین)
1-از طریق یاهو: نامه رو باز کنین و رو لینک Full Header در بالا سمت راست نامه کلیک کنین وحالا صفحه جدید رو ذخیره کنین. یا مشخصات نمایش داده شده رو بنویسین(اگه حوصلش رو دارین :| ).
2-از طریق Outlook: نامه رو باز کرده و بعد به منوی File  رفته و رو گزینه Properties کلیک کنین و اطلاعات رو در یه جا یادداشت کنین.

وحالا اصل کاری:
به این سایت برین: www.traceroute.org 
این سایت تعدادی سرور را به شما نشون میده که با استفاده از اونها میتونید جستجو رو بر اساس کشور خود یا نزدیکترین کشور شروع کنید.حالا از اون Header ها تو این سایت برای پیدا کردن مبدا نامه استفاده میشه.
نکته : با این روش(یا ممکنه هر روش دیگه ای) فقط میتونیم آدرس اون ISP ای که صاحب نامه برای فرستادن نامه ازش استفاده کرده رو پیدا کنیم. خوب حالا شماره تلفن اون ISP رو پیدا کرده و بهش زنگ بزنین یا بهتره مستقیما به اونجا برین. بعد با توجه به سوابق مشترکین ISP  مچ طرف رو بگیرین(البته اینجای کار سخته. باید با یه روشی صاحب ISP رو خام کنین دیگه  :) ).
بعد برین جلو در خونشون و زنگ خونشون رو بزین وقتی در خونشون رو باز کرد برای اینکه مطمئن بشین که خودشه یا نه بهش بگین: "منو نمیشناسی منم فلانی (اسم ID تون رو بگین ) مثلا بگین منم parsa-alone2004 , یادت اومد (خودشم با یه قیافه شیطنت آمیز  :evil2: )". یا ممکنه که حرفه ای تر از اینا عمل کنین :mrgreen: . اگه دیدین که یه شاخ دو متری رو سرش سبز شد یا اینکه قش کرد بی تردید خودشه.    :قهقهه:  

نکته مهم : حالا اگه بهتون درهیچ شرایطی Mail  نزد یا فقط PM زده باید چیکار کنیم :cry:  یه روزنه ای تو این تاریکی هست. اگه تونستین(میگم اگه تونستین) Password طرف رو پیدا کنین. بعد اگه شانس داشته باشین و لیست Friend داشته باشین. میتونین به تمام اونها PM (توصیه میکنم از میل زدن به افراد ناشناس پرهیزکنین) بزنین که تورو خدا من بمیرم یا تو بمیری :lol:  یا از هر طریق دیگه ,اگه شخصی با این ID بهت میل زده Header رو بمن بگو یا اینکه بهش پیشنهاد کنین که این روش رو به تو هم یاد میدم یا بهش پیشنهاد پول کنین(اگه مایه تیله دارین :دلار: ). بالاخره ازهر طریقی که تونستین Header رو دریافت کنین. لازمه کار این Header لعنتیه.

خوب تموم شد. من تمام مراحل بالا رو با مثال گفتم و همچنین دوستانه تا نیازی بخاطر سپردن نداشته باشه(یعنی خودش تو مغز خود بخود Save بشه  8-) ) فقط همین :D 
حالا کی میره این همه راه رو. ولی بعضی مواقع ارزش رفتن رو داره. مثلا مثل خود من. از بد شانسی هم این Header لعنتی رو ندارم و باید از روش دوم استفاده کنم. یعنی رو بندازم. :(   :)  خدا کنه پیداش کنم. ارزشش برام خیلی زیاده (آخه یه سه چهار ماهی میشه که جواب نمیده  :wink: ).

----------


## Abbas Arizi

جل الخالق :shock:

----------


## Shahab0013

میخوام ادرس کامل و محل اقامت و اسم شخص را برام از طرق ایمیل پیدا کنید

----------


## milad5575

ممنون خیلی جالب بود . اطلاعات خوبی در اختیارمون قرار دادید.
دانلود فیلم - دانلود فیلم ایرانی جدید - دانلود رایگان فیلم ایرانی جدید

----------

